# رخصة A&p



## مبارك الحساوي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

أعمل فني صيانة طائرات في الخطوط السعوديه .. ولدي شهادة خبره موثقه من رئاسة الطيران المدني وارغب في الحصول على رخصة A&p من الـ Faa في أمريكـآ ..

أريد أحد يعطيني معلومه عنوان او رقم شخص في أمريكـآ يمكنني التنسيق معه .وإجراء الإختبار .للحصول على الرخصه 

ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## mortada101 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

www.americanairman.com


----------



## feu_maroc (2 نوفمبر 2008)

plz i need yr help too in arabie saudit.plz if u can send me yr email s.eddoumi*************


----------

